# Folding bike luggage?



## Sara_H (15 May 2013)

What luggage do you chaps carry on your folding bikes?

I have a Decathlon Hoptown 5 bike, without a rack. When using it I use my Giant Liv handlebar handbag which I qute like.

I'm thinking of adding a pannier rack to it, but was wonderinng if you can get small panniers to fit onto a small rack. I prefer panniers anyway. 

What do the rest of you use?


----------



## Sara_H (15 May 2013)

Just seen this for anyone interested.

http://pathlesspedaled.com/2011/07/video-backpacks-on-bromptons/


----------



## Night Train (15 May 2013)

Having a Brompton I fitted a second luggage block to the back of the saddle to take front and rear bags. Also being a cheapskate I make my own sockets for the blocks and then bolt them to random bags that I want to use. I also make my own trailers and hitches for the Brom.


----------



## Sara_H (15 May 2013)

Night Train said:


> Having a Brompton I fitted a second luggage block to the back of the saddle to take front and rear bags. Also being a cheapskate I make my own sockets for the blocks and then bolt them to random bags that I want to use. I also make my own trailers and hitches for the Brom.
> View attachment 23334


 
Looks fantastic. Would one of those Brompton blocks fit on my non brompton bike?

We've found the folding bike so useful since I got it last year. I have to say, if I could only own one bike I think it would be the folder (ill health aside, at the mo I need the pedal assist).

I've done a couple of mini tours, but I find it a bit stressfull getting the bike on the train, so paying a bit of attention to whether I could reasonably tour on the folde when I'm back to full health.

I really like what the chap has done with the rucksack in the video above.


----------



## Night Train (15 May 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Looks fantastic. Would one of those Brompton blocks fit on my non brompton bike?
> ........
> 
> I really like what the chap has done with the rucksack in the video above.


Arch has suggested, when I first fitted a rear block, that I should use it to hang a rucksack onto. I will need to make a socket with the 'T' bar to hang the rucksack from.

The block is technically a Brompton only device as it is bolted to a 'braze on' on the Head tube.
I made a 'strap on' block for my other folder, Granville, so that luggage can be shared.





The rear mounted block is also one of my inventions, a bracket that fits the block to the back of the saddle.
More of my folding bike inventions here.


----------



## Sara_H (15 May 2013)

I love your inventions!

Wondering if I'm over thinking it TBH, and I could just bungee an ortlieb pannier onto the rack.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 May 2013)

I've had various bits of luggage on my Birdy, the most likely problem you'll find is heel clearance, if you set the pannier as far back on the track as you can and pedal just past the ball of your foot they you'll be ok unless you're using something you could go camping for a week with.


----------



## Banjo (17 May 2013)

Sara_H said:


> What luggage do you chaps carry on your folding bikes?
> 
> I have a Decathlon Hoptown 5 bike, without a rack. When using it I use my Giant Liv handlebar handbag which I qute like.
> 
> ...


 
I have a pair of Halfords panniers that clip on my folders rack ok have to be back as far as poss to avoid heel strike but otherwise great.There individual ones rather than the drape over type .




Same panniers on the single speed compass and on the dahon Vittesse.I have size 8 feet and dont experience any heel strike with them on the Vittesse.


----------



## Sara_H (17 May 2013)

Banjo said:


> I have a pair of Halfords panniers that clip on my folders rack ok have to be back as far as poss to avoid heel strike but otherwise great.There individual ones rather than the drape over type .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fab, think I'll get a rack and try out the various panniers I already own.


----------



## Mr Foldy (18 May 2013)

I use Ortlieb front rollers on the rear rack of my Dahon Mu. A pair of these take all my work gear including shoes and they are fantastic paniers. When I set them right back I don't get heel strike. If I was going to the expense of a rack as Sara H M mentioned though - I'd buy one for the front and mount them over the front wheel.


----------



## Sara_H (10 Jun 2013)

I managed to get a rack on the Hoptown, which is great as I'm currently mostly using my Basil Elements shoulder bag for work, which has a 17l capacity.

I bought pedalpro basket for the front, but the bracket doesn't fit onto the handlebars. Looking at theRixen Kaul klickfix ones to see if it may fit better.


----------

